# M/V. W.M.Neal



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

Have been making enquirys related to the above vessels 4 letter call sign.

In the odd chance that some do not read the radio room forum where I have asked, maybe one may have sailed on her.

Its a CP Bermuda Bulker

off.nbr 356300
nrt 44473-05
grt 69903-89

In sailed on her 28/4/75 till 12/07/75
joined Fukuyama Japan paied off Port Hedlan WA.
My last voyage at sea.

Thanks


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Paul----callsign of W.M.NEAL is ZBML---regards ftf


----------



## MKNmarine (Mar 21, 2008)

Paul Baxter said:


> Have been making enquirys related to the above vessels 4 letter call sign.
> 
> In the odd chance that some do not read the radio room forum where I have asked, maybe one may have sailed on her.
> 
> ...


Only just seen this.
Sailed as RO in late 86 when at that time she was IOM registered with c/s GBST.
On passage to Richards bay no.1 stbd hatch lid rolled onto deck in heavy weather passing Namibia and we pulled into Capetown for repairs. Sold to chinese owners later.
Interestingly enough almost 10yrs later i was in Capetown when a Chinese bulker sank with all hands leaving Walvis bay. No.1 hatch had failed but this was the E.W Beatty i underrtand.


----------

